# Policy and conditions window is displayed again of FreeBSD?



## teo (Aug 2, 2018)

At the time of registration, you had to agree to the policy and conditions, and I don't understand why you visualize again having to check the box to agree and log in to the FreeBSD forum.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 2, 2018)

See Announcement.


----------

